# Podcast Interview w/ Pascal Denault on Baptist Covenant Theology



## jason d (Apr 16, 2013)

Saw some post on Pascal Denualt's newest book *"The Distinctiveness of Baptist Covenant Theology: A Comparison Between Seventeenth-Century Particular Baptist and Paedobaptist Federalism."*

Thought y'all may be interest to know that we interviewed him on our new podcast (part two of his interview will be on next week).

We are also giving away 3 of his books. You can check it all out here:

http://confessingbaptist.com/podcast002/


----------



## reaganmarsh (Apr 16, 2013)

Thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## Post Tenebras Lux (Apr 16, 2013)

Great! That's a great read. Jason is yours an Independent Reformed Baptist Congregation or are you guys associated with ARBCA?


----------



## Tyrese (Apr 17, 2013)

For some reason I'm not really feeling this book. I wish I could get more into the details of some of the issues that I have with it. I really feel like ever since this book came out Reformed Baptist are supposed to adopt the view of our "Paticular Baptist Forfathers" overnight. I think Chapter 1 in Greg Nichols book is alittle more consistant with Scripture. So far that's my two cents.


----------



## Herald (Apr 17, 2013)

Pastor Denault's book scores by broadening the dialog on Baptist Covenant Theology.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Apr 17, 2013)

I have enjoyed Nichols' book but haven't yet read Denault's work. I wouldn't argue with winning a copy to read, though! 

Unrelated: I'm glad to see another Boyce fan here on the PB (Post Tenebras Lux)!

Okay, back to discussing Baptist covenant theology...


----------



## JM (Apr 20, 2013)

I ordered the book this morning.


----------



## KSon (Apr 20, 2013)

I look forward to giving it a listen. My book arrived last week (along with Waldron's A Man As Priest In His Home). It is third "in line" to be read. 

As an aside, Jason, I have really been edified by your site. Keep up the good work!


----------



## JM (Apr 25, 2013)

My book arrived today along with "From Paedobaptism to Credobaptism" by Crampton.


----------



## jason d (Apr 30, 2013)

Post Tenebras Lux said:


> Great! That's a great read. Jason is yours an Independent Reformed Baptist Congregation or are you guys associated with ARBCA?



Not yet  I and my pastor are currently teaching through the 1689 at our church and we hope to adopt it when we are done... after that we are planning on joining ARBCA


----------



## eqdj (Apr 30, 2013)

Tyrese said:


> For some reason I'm not really feeling this book. I wish I could get more into the details of some of the issues that I have with it. I really feel like ever since this book came out Reformed Baptist are supposed to adopt the view of our "Paticular Baptist Forfathers" overnight. I think Chapter 1 in Greg Nichols book is alittle more consistant with Scripture. So far that's my two cents.




It's taking me a while to get through the book because I'm making notes on every page


----------



## jason d (Apr 30, 2013)

Tyrese said:


> For some reason I'm not really feeling this book. I wish I could get more into the details of some of the issues that I have with it. I really feel like ever since this book came out Reformed Baptist are supposed to adopt the view of our "Paticular Baptist Forfathers" overnight. I think Chapter 1 in Greg Nichols book is alittle more consistant with Scripture. So far that's my two cents.



His book was more meant to show the 17th century particular baptist view,... as for a positive treatment of it, I know that Jeff Johnson is planning on putting out a book on that.


----------

